# Bradley D. Mosbacher / Katja Galiana Löwin



## AnOminous (Jan 3, 2017)

This buffoon surfaced recently in the Greta thread after posting this Facebook post:




 

It turns out this person was the first adulterous fling of Elizabeth Waite.  This adultery led to the breakup of Waite's marriage, which Waite herself directly credited for causing her suicide.



Manapan said:


> This bitch. This fucking bitch. She's the first person Lizzy cheated on me with. She's a huge factor in the breakdown of our relationship, the one factor Lizzy actually did claim was major in her decision to kill herself. KF killed Lizzy? Fuck no. If anything, You started it, "Katja". Don't make me pull out your dox.



Despite this, "Katja" blames Kiwi Farms rather than himself, even though the Farms had little to no knowledge of Waite before the suicide.

Current Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/katjaglowin
https://archive.md/ObG2W

NeoGAF:  http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=226785909&postcount=11877
http://archive.md/ZdLiA 
(there are a lot of unsearched posts relating to St. Louis troonery from this account which may disappear so anyone wanting to search them should do it now)

Post by @zedkissed 60 with dox



zedkissed60 said:


> View attachment 170149
> 
> Dox
> Bradley D Mosbacher
> ...



This is a placeholder post more or less in case this person gets interesting and can be merged with the Rat King General if it turns out current interest is misplaced.  Created to divert traffic from the Greta thread which already has enough activity.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 3, 2017)

:v 

Wow Brad, way to bury the lead on this one. 

Here is Lizzie almost trolling him in retrospect.


 





lmao no it isnt.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 3, 2017)

I didn't know it was possible but now I have even more sympathy for Lizzy and Amanda for having to look at this one.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 3, 2017)

"What a pretty lady"....

Even a blind person could see this isn't a lady, pretty or otherwise.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Jan 3, 2017)

"German Meaning: The name Galiana is a German baby name. In German the meaning of the name Galiana is: Haughty."

Yeah, not so much "supreme."


----------



## Manapan (Jan 3, 2017)

She previously used the name Arianne Kress, which is what she was going by when she and Lizzy were together.

I might have gotten a tiny bit obsessive in learning everything about her when their relationship was revealed. Mutual friends have confirmed that she's a sexual predator, constantly pressuring people into situations they're uncomfortable with.

Blog: http://ariannes-diary.blogspot.com/ The 8/31/15 post is about Lizzy. I had told Lizzy that she'd be cutting contact with this person or we'd be divorcing, so Lizzy blocked her on social media and on her phone. Months after we eventually separated, Lizzy got a new phone (not a new number) and the texts from Katja came rolling in again. I take some consolation in knowing that Lizzy was exploiting Katja for money at the time she died. She was bragging to me about it the day before she died, and her bank statement confirmed a deposit from Bradley Mosbacher.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 3, 2017)

Manapan said:


> She was bragging to me about it the day before she died, and her bank statement confirmed a deposit from Bradley Mosbacher.


Semper Fi Lizzie.

ETA: Good work archiving the blog


----------



## Field Marshal Crappenberg (Jan 3, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> :v
> 
> Wow Brad, way to bury the lead on this one.
> 
> ...



WTF? Why were he and others calling him a lady while he was making zero attempts to feminize beyond shitty shaving attempts? And, of course, yet another fatty. Jesus Christ, Greta/Nina and TLL are like this quantum singularity of trans/SJW retardation and degeneracy. More and more of these people get pulled into their orbit.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 3, 2017)

Manapan said:


> She previously used the name Arianne Kress, which is what she was going by when she and Lizzy were together.
> 
> I might have gotten a tiny bit obsessive in learning everything about her when their relationship was revealed. Mutual friends have confirmed that she's a sexual predator, constantly pressuring people into situations they're uncomfortable with.
> 
> Blog: http://ariannes-diary.blogspot.com/ The 8/31/15 post is about Lizzy. I had told Lizzy that she'd be cutting contact with this person or we'd be divorcing, so Lizzy blocked her on social media and on her phone. Months after we eventually separated, Lizzy got a new phone (not a new number) and the texts from Katja came rolling in again. I take some consolation in knowing that Lizzy was exploiting Katja for money at the time she died. She was bragging to me about it the day before she died, and her bank statement confirmed a deposit from Bradley Mosbacher.



https://archive.md/2Eu8Q


----------



## Axiom (Jan 3, 2017)

Manapan said:


> She previously used the name Arianne Kress, which is what she was going by when she and Lizzy were together.
> 
> I might have gotten a tiny bit obsessive in learning everything about her when their relationship was revealed. Mutual friends have confirmed that she's a sexual predator, constantly pressuring people into situations they're uncomfortable with.
> 
> Blog: http://ariannes-diary.blogspot.com/ The 8/31/15 post is about Lizzy. I had told Lizzy that she'd be cutting contact with this person or we'd be divorcing, so Lizzy blocked her on social media and on her phone. Months after we eventually separated, Lizzy got a new phone (not a new number) and the texts from Katja came rolling in again. I take some consolation in knowing that Lizzy was exploiting Katja for money at the time she died. She was bragging to me about it the day before she died, and her bank statement confirmed a deposit from Bradley Mosbacher.



Where is this..... person..... getting their money from? Do you know? Most of the Rat King seem to live on welfare, government handouts, and pitybegging crowd-funds. If Lizzy was only exploiting small amounts of money - $50 here, $20 there - then it makes more sense that this...... person...... had it to spare occasionally. But if Lizzy saw bleeding Bradley for money as a long term investment, then it seems to imply that there was more money available. Which begs the question..... where's it coming from?

Also @Manapan is my hero and I would like her to adopt me.


----------



## mayfield (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks like a fat, ugly version of Jesse Eisenberg.


----------



## Manapan (Jan 3, 2017)

Axiom said:


> Where is this..... person..... getting their money from? Do you know?


Unless things have changed since I stopped giving a shit about her, Katja lives with her mother and grandmother so she has no real expenses. She used to crowdsource for money to see a therapist to try to get on HRT because it was a secret from her family so she couldn't just ask them for the money.


----------



## Axiom (Jan 3, 2017)

Wait, wait, wait....

Lots of people seek therapy in secret because their family don't support mental health care. It's even possible to pay out of pocket for medication you're taking without them knowing.

But how, exactly, does one go about seeking HORMONE THERAPY and SEX REASSIGNMENT in their family home without their family knowing?? I am.... SO confused....


----------



## Field Marshal Crappenberg (Jan 3, 2017)

Manapan said:


> Unless things have changed since I stopped giving a shit about her, Katja lives with her mother and grandmother so she has no real expenses. She used to crowdsource for money to see a therapist to try to get on HRT because it was a secret from her family so she couldn't just ask them for the money.



Well, it wouldn't remain a secret for long after getting put on HRT and feminizing in other ways. I wonder if Katja ever considered that eventuality.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Jan 3, 2017)

Just looking at this guy, and knowing he probably talks in a falsetto voice....

All I can think about is this classic Howard Stern caller.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 3, 2017)

Axiom said:


> Wait, wait, wait....
> 
> Lots of people seek therapy in secret because their family don't support mental health care. It's even possible to pay out of pocket for medication you're taking without them knowing.
> 
> But how, exactly, does one go about seeking HORMONE THERAPY and SEX REASSIGNMENT in their family home without their family knowing?? I am.... SO confused....



Have you seen the pictures?  Would you think this person was transitioning to anything other than a fat fuck?


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 3, 2017)

So is he saying he was not lesbian, gay, bi or trans on June 2 2015? Also, no one cares you are trans, Brad, you just act like a spaz.




Also, his teeth don't look that bad, he's looking classic neckbeard here though.









His OKCupid says he is a straight man...
https://www.okcupid.com/profile/AzureNightmare/photos
http://archive.md/iHwah


----------



## JULAY (Jan 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> https://archive.md/2Eu8Q


God, what a whiny fucking faggot. Every single post is "Waaah! I'm so sad I should just kill myself!" Obviously just a fucking attention whore who realized at some point that pretending to be suicidal would get attention. I'm sure that this is still his current behavior today.


----------



## Axiom (Jan 3, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


>



That's one of the most punchable faces I've ever seen.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 3, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Also, his teeth don't look that bad, he's looking classic neckbeard here though.



HOLY SHIT HE LOOKS LIKE KEVIN LOGAN


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 3, 2017)

I've been seeing this face in /b/ for over two to three years. I might still have files from archived threads featuring that grill.

I'll edit this if I can find any, might just be what's already posted. He's not obscure, that's for certain.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 4, 2017)

Jesus dickmas, those blog posts. If I didn't know any better, I'd think I was reading a fourteen-year-old girl's LiveJournal.
"We dated for ten whole months & we were so deep in love, I'll never find another girl as perfect as she was"
"My mom yelled at me for not hanging her clothes back over the shower curtain rod, she's such a bitch I hate her"
"Homework is dumb, what's even the point of living if I have to do homework"

But my favorite part of each post:








yawning sneasel said:


> So is he saying he was not lesbian, gay, bi or trans on June 2 2015? Also, no one cares you are trans, Brad, you just act like a spaz.
> View attachment 170203
> 
> Also, his teeth don't look that bad, he's looking classic neckbeard here though.
> ...


"Likes: Japanese culture"

Great, a neckbeard & a weeaboo. Guy's gotta have pictures of himself with a fedora & a katana somewhere out there. It's like a requirement.

@Manapan, how did Lizzy identify in terms of sexuality? I thought I read somewhere that she claimed to be a lesbian, but it seems really weird that she'd cheat on her hot wife with a person who presents as a scuzzy-looking dude.


----------



## Manapan (Jan 4, 2017)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> @Manapan, how did Lizzy identify in terms of sexuality? I thought I read somewhere that she claimed to be a lesbian, but it seems really weird that she'd cheat on her hot wife with a person who presents as a scuzzy-looking dude.



Lizzy typically just said she was "GAAAAAAAY!" She'd tell most people she was a lesbian, but if pressed for specifics she'd say she was bi -- for women and nonbinary people. We actually fought a lot about my liking guys.


----------



## cowisnow (Jan 4, 2017)

Manapan said:


> Lizzy typically just said she was "GAAAAAAAY!" She'd tell most people she was a lesbian, but if pressed for specifics she'd say she was bi -- for women and nonbinary people. We actually fought a lot about my liking guys.



What was her issue with you liking guys?


----------



## kirakira (Jan 4, 2017)

I've been lurking here a while following the TLL saga but this thread finally made me make an account, as I have personal experience with this particular creature.

Bradley is an absolutely terrible person, so it doesn't surprise me to see him end up here. He'd often have violent meltdowns unprovoked about random shit, or even worse when people didn't want to fuck him/no longer wanted to fuck him, including threatening violence and/or suicide. You can get a sense of this from his pathetic blog that Manapan posted. He'd also frequently brag about verbally abusing his mother and other members of his family. He'd also go completely unpunished for it by the community, which is what made me eventually realize that "trans spaces" are a bunch of shit to shield serial abusers from consequence.

Unfortunately I don't have much more to share, I have IRC logs but it was a fairly small channel that could be somewhat easily traced back to me. I'll see if I can find anything though, there's just a lot of shit to sort through because I log everything.


----------



## Manapan (Jan 4, 2017)

cowisnow said:


> What was her issue with you liking guys?


She said that guys were gross and that I was gross for liking them. That was pretty much it. 

I tried to argue once that if I didn't like guys we never would have gotten together, since she didn't come out until we had been married five years. Holy shit, the fight that started. Let's just say that I learned to keep my stupid mouth shut after that.

In the relationship of mine that she decided to join in on, once she realized I wasn't going to break up with him because she said so, she was working awfully hard to convince the guy that he was a trans woman. We had a group chat, and when I'd catch up on it during my breaks at work I'd see she was telling him he was nasty, he needed to shave, he needed to learn to sit and walk like a lady, etc.; she even made him choose a female name to go by. She told me that she was going to save me from myself by making my "disgusting boys" into "beautiful women" and that I should thank her for her efforts.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 4, 2017)

cowisnow said:


> What was her issue with you liking guys?


Some of my more militant lesbian compatriots would get their knickers in a twist over the prospect of dating bi girls, because they didn't want to touch something that came into contact with a man. Others were afraid they couldn't measure up, feeling like they had to "compete" against men to woo a prospective partner. I wonder if it was something like that.



Manapan said:


> She said that guys were gross and that I was gross for liking them. That was pretty much it.
> 
> I tried to argue once that if I didn't like guys we never would have gotten together, since she didn't come out until we had been married five years. Holy shit, the fight that started. Let's just say that I learned to keep my stupid mouth shut after that.
> 
> In the relationship of mine that she decided to join in on, once she realized I wasn't going to break up with him because she said so, she was working awfully hard to convince the guy that he was a trans woman. We had a group chat, and when I'd catch up on it during my breaks at work I'd see she was telling him he was nasty, he needed to shave, he needed to learn to sit and walk like a lady, etc.; she even made him choose a female name to go by. She told me that she was going to save me from myself by making my "disgusting boys" into "beautiful women" and that I should thank her for her efforts.


. . .Glad (read: horrified) to see I wasn't far off. I'm sorry.

Also, welcome to the thread, @kiakai ! Any more stories either of you can share?

*EDIT: *@kirakira , goddamn.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

kirakira said:


> I've been lurking here a while following the TLL saga but this thread finally made me make an account, as I have personal experience with this particular creature.
> 
> Bradley is an absolutely terrible person, so it doesn't surprise me to see him end up here. He'd often have violent meltdowns unprovoked about random shit, or even worse when people didn't want to fuck him/no longer wanted to fuck him, including threatening violence and/or suicide. You can get a sense of this from his pathetic blog that Manapan posted. He'd also frequently brag about verbally abusing his mother and other members of his family. He'd also go completely unpunished for it by the community, which is what made me eventually realize that "trans spaces" are a bunch of shit to shield serial abusers from consequence.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have much more to share, I have IRC logs but it was a fairly small channel that could be somewhat easily traced back to me. I'll see if I can find anything though, there's just a lot of shit to sort through because I log everything.



Sounds suspiciously like a certain potato that is credited with starting this whole downward spiral...



BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Also, welcome to the thread, @kiakai ! Any more stories either of you can share?



Kiakai is the volunteer from TLL posting in the Greta thread, you're replying to @kirakira.


----------



## kirakira (Jan 4, 2017)

dug through some logs. The most interesting thing I found was that she actually brought Elizabeth to the channel (at least I'm pretty sure it was her. ISP was Midco?). Small world.

some not-very-interesting tidbits I found

bragging about violently confronting his neighbor


> <Arianne> got even with my asshole neighbor for talking shit about me and threatening another neighbor's dog (they threatened to rip its throat out because it was barking at the smoke alarm), I blocked their car in with the roll out dumpsters since tomorrow is trash day



can't stop hating his own mother even in his dreams


> <Arianne> I dreamed that I finally lived on my own and I had transitioned and gotten a boob job and suddenly my mother showed up and started questioning me about the stitches under my boobs and accusing me of doing unnatural things to myself
> <Arianne> to my credit I did stand up to her in the dream and told her what I do to myself is none of her business, but its left the lingering thought that I may not be able to hide it forever once I do transition
> <Arianne> and that thought woke me up


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 4, 2017)

kirakira said:


> bragging about violently confronting his neighbor
> 
> [troon tale snipped]



And then everyone in the dumpster stood up and applauded.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 4, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Kiakai is the volunteer from TLL posting in the Greta thread, you're replying to @kirakira.


Oh, dicks. I can't read, apparently. In my defense, the usernames are very similar & I thought they were the same person. 



kirakira said:


> dug through some logs. The most interesting thing I found was that she actually brought Elizabeth to the channel (at least I'm pretty sure it was her. ISP was Midco?). Small world.
> 
> some not-very-interesting tidbits I found
> 
> ...


Wait, how old is this guy? Just stand up to your mom like a grown-ass adult, goddamn.

*EDIT:* Accidentally posted from the Mew thread. Don't post when tired, kids.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Oh, dicks. I can't read, apparently. In my defense, the usernames are very similar & I thought they were the same person.
> 
> 
> Wait, how old is this guy? Just stand up to your mom like a grown-ass adult, goddamn.
> ...



He's  31 if im reading the dox correctly.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 4, 2017)

Manapan said:


> She told me that she was going to save me from myself by making my "disgusting boys" into "beautiful women" and that I should thank her for her efforts.


I'm not going to lie, for the first time since I joined, this actually made my stomach churn. If that was Liz, that is scary for your sake.



> to my credit I did stand up to her in the dream and told her what I do to myself is none of her business


"Its not just a phase, mom, goddddd!" is all I could hear.

I'm morbidly curious, how do these people even find each other? Imageboards? Game forums? Its like the people at the center just happen to share the same background, if not identical.


----------



## Positron (Jan 4, 2017)

kirakira said:


> Bradley is an absolutely terrible person, so it doesn't surprise me to see him end up here. He'd often have violent meltdowns unprovoked about random shit, or even worse when people didn't want to fuck him/no longer wanted to fuck him, including threatening violence and/or suicide.



If a man pulls this "you must fuck me or else!" shit, he will be rightly regarded as rapey and be shunned; but if a tranny pulls it shit, then somehow it is not his fault because "cotton ceiling" or some dumb nonsense.  He is, on the contrary, being stunning and brave for fighting against "systemic oppression".

So you see why trannyism is attractive for some basket cases.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jan 4, 2017)

Once a woman, always a woman.



Spoiler











His current (protected) Twitter as @katjak85

https://twitter.com/katjak85

Abandoned Twitter as @bradmosbacher (you´ll die of boredom reading those tweets)

https://twitter.com/bradmosbacher/with_replies
http://archive.md/ZM6ql

"We´re being muscled out of our role by women."





He also used the name "Aritans85" and was fuckbuddy with our beloved Fire; thanks to the almighty @chimpburgers

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/richa...nes-leslie-eclaire.17120/page-47#post-1348305

Some old e-begging

"School expense money needed" <--- $ 4 out of $ 1000 ... which is more a general ´I am not a functioning adult and while I live with mommy I want you to pay for my shit´.

https://www.youcaring.com/tuition-fundraiser/school-expense-money-needed/141740
http://archive.md/VNRe9

"need help to pay bills and buy food" <--- $ 40 out of $ 600. A sob story about mommy being ill.

https://www.youcaring.com/arianne-kress-562729
http://archive.md/m5iNU

XBL Gamertag: AzureNightmare1 
PSN ID: AzureNightmareX 
Steam ID: AzureNightmareX1
azurenightmare1@gmail.com


----------



## keksz (Jan 4, 2017)

kirakira said:


> He'd often have violent meltdowns unprovoked about random shit



What a truly feminine soul. Why the fuck are so many troons the male stereotype? Are all of them autistic and have no idea what being male, female or trans means to people in general?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 4, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> :v
> 
> Wow Brad, way to bury the lead on this one.
> 
> ...



What a pretty lady


That's :autism: and gay


----------



## Axiom (Jan 4, 2017)

Manapan said:


> She said that guys were gross and that I was gross for liking them. That was pretty much it.
> 
> I tried to argue once that if I didn't like guys we never would have gotten together, since she didn't come out until we had been married five years. Holy shit, the fight that started. Let's just say that I learned to keep my stupid mouth shut after that.
> 
> In the relationship of mine that she decided to join in on, once she realized I wasn't going to break up with him because she said so, she was working awfully hard to convince the guy that he was a trans woman. We had a group chat, and when I'd catch up on it during my breaks at work I'd see she was telling him he was nasty, he needed to shave, he needed to learn to sit and walk like a lady, etc.; she even made him choose a female name to go by. She told me that she was going to save me from myself by making my "disgusting boys" into "beautiful women" and that I should thank her for her efforts.



Of all the things we've learned about Elizabeth, the way she treated you in your relationship is what makes me the most uncomfortable.

The selfishness is unreal - she could date and fuck other people in a relationship that had not previously included extramarital partners, because she 'needed more love'? Meanwhile she gets to just invite herself into your relationships, just like that? But the level of control and infantilization she tried to exert over you is even creepier. You don't know yourself well enough to know your own sexual preferences, trust me, I'm doing what's best for you by trying to control the people you're interested in. You'll thank me for trying to make everyone in your life a transsexual because I have elected to surround myself with nothing but troons who enable me and I find it a personal affront that you would want something different in your own life. And on and on.

Until the point where you viewed speaking up for yourself and your own interests as 'stupid'.

And this behaviour I find the most resoundingly uncomfortable to read about. You're a bit of a rockstar for being able to get through it AND still love the person Liz was before the worst happened. Which makes you, funnily enough, a bigger man than the people who helped her destroy herself.


----------



## cowisnow (Jan 4, 2017)

Axiom said:


> The selfishness is unreal - she could date and fuck other people in a relationship that had not previously included extramarital partners, because she 'needed more love'? Meanwhile she gets to just invite herself into your relationships, just like that? But the level of control and infantilization she tried to exert over you is even creepier. You don't know yourself well enough to know your own sexual preferences, trust me, I'm doing what's best for you by trying to control the people you're interested in. You'll thank me for trying to make everyone in your life a transsexual because I have elected to surround myself with nothing but troons who enable me and I find it a personal affront that you would want something different in your own life. And on and on.



To use a popular term among that circle.  What she was doing is pretty "gas light" level type of abuse.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 4, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> https://twitter.com/bradmosbacher/with_replies
> http://archive.md/ZM6ql
> 
> "We´re being muscled out of our role by women."



Is this dude seriously ANOTHER fucking MRA gone troon?

It's like he's hitting every Troon Bingo box.


----------



## Manapan (Jan 4, 2017)

kirakira said:


> dug through some logs. The most interesting thing I found was that she actually brought Elizabeth to the channel (at least I'm pretty sure it was her. ISP was Midco?).


You're correct about the ISP.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jan 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Is this dude seriously ANOTHER fucking MRA gone troon?
> 
> It's like he's hitting every Troon Bingo box.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 4, 2017)

Manapan said:


> She said that guys were gross and that I was gross for liking them.



LMAO the irony.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


>



This motherfucka needs Jesus.


----------



## Axiom (Jan 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Is this dude seriously ANOTHER fucking MRA gone troon?
> 
> It's like he's hitting every Troon Bingo box.



Has someone made a Troon Bingo card yet? Because we need this in our lives.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

Is... could this be a lovequest? Katja should try an attraction sign.


----------



## pozilei (Jan 4, 2017)

Are all of Greta's orbiters the same fucking person? They all seem to be fat, double chinned, giant neckbeards.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

pozilei said:


> Are all of Greta's orbiters the same fucking person? They all seem to be fat, double chinned, giant neckbeards.



They all came from eggs hatched in the same swamp.


----------



## kirakira (Jan 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Is this dude seriously ANOTHER fucking MRA gone troon?
> 
> It's like he's hitting every Troon Bingo box.


It really wouldn't surprise me. Fortunately I never really interacted with him directly too much, just seeing him act out in the channel was enough to disgust me and bring me here, so I can't do a full armchair psychoanalysis, but it seems he really hated women. Every encounter he had with a woman he'd always refer to them as a bitch and demean them somehow. His mother, grandmother, landlady, even his dead aunt sometimes. 


Manapan said:


> You're correct about the ISP.


I see, thanks for the confirmation. Didn't expect that.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 4, 2017)

kirakira said:


> It really wouldn't surprise me. Fortunately I never really interacted with him directly too much, just seeing him act out in the channel was enough to disgust me and bring me here, so I can't do a full armchair psychoanalysis, but it seems he really hated women. Every encounter he had with a woman he'd always refer to them as a bitch and demean them somehow. His mother, grandmother, landlady, even his dead aunt sometimes.



He hates them so much he wants to claim to be one just to be an absolute disgrace to the gender itself.

Luckily nobody buys it and he's obviously a dude.  A really shitty dude, but a dude.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 4, 2017)

Axiom said:


> Has someone made a Troon Bingo card yet? Because we need this in our lives.







You're welcome


----------



## Null (Jan 4, 2017)

My name is Katja Galiana Löwin.
You killed my tranny.
Prepare to die.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 4, 2017)

If you can't beat them into a pulp or into obscurity, then try to destroy them from the inside out. The funny thing is that it won't work.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> You're welcome


Since middle square is usually a freebie, shouldn't autism be in the middle?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 4, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> If you can't beat them into a pulp or into obscurity, then try to destroy them from the inside out. The funny thing is that it won't work.



Bradley is on an undercover mission to destroy womankind. No one will notice that the beautiful and stunning Katja is a fat hairy man. NO ONE!


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 4, 2017)

This fucker eating poop?

They need some m i l k


----------



## drain (Jan 4, 2017)

Funny thing about these troons is that they want to be a woman oh so badly, but don't want to put the effort that comes with being naturally one.
They think that slapping some hideous blue/green/pink eyeshadow and letting their hair grows shoulder lenght will magically turn them into true and honest women. Note that their hair looks worse than a rat's nest, maybe they don't noticed that if you want to have long hair, you should fucking put time and effort and care for it?
And lol at the clothes choice: wearing some pastel t-shirt stretched out on their big men guts and a skirt don't make you a woman, just saying.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 4, 2017)

kirakira said:


> Every encounter he had with a woman he'd always refer to them as a bitch and demean them somehow. His mother, grandmother, landlady, even his dead aunt sometimes.


Did he ever call himself a nice guy or complain about rejection online?



DrainRedRain said:


> They think that slapping some hideous blue/green/pink eyeshadow and letting their hair grows shoulder lenght will magically turn them into true and honest women. Note that their hair looks worse than a rat's nest, maybe they don't noticed that if you want to have long hair, you should fucking put time and effort and care for it?
> And lol at the clothes choice: wearing some pastel t-shirt stretched out on their big men guts and a skirt don't make you a woman, just saying.


I'm not even trans, and I still pass as a woman when I don't cut my hair for a while.

It's called shampoo and fashion sense, the two very things that send them flying like garlic to a vampire.


----------



## multiverse (Jan 4, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> You're welcome


"harasses people" could be "male violence privilege" or "re.tarded weapons and testosterone rages" but other than that,


----------



## MW 002 (Jan 4, 2017)

Tfw Chris passes as a woman better.


----------



## Positron (Jan 4, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> This motherfucka needs Jesus.


Jesus doesn't need a violent, gender-confused corpophiliac.


----------



## drain (Jan 4, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> I'm not even trans, and I still pass as a woman when I don't cut my hair for a while.
> 
> It's called shampoo and fashion sense, the two very things that send them flying like garlic to a vampire.



Yeah... those troons are just woman hating neckbeards that fetishizes girl things/lesbianism.
I don't know what they're expecting to accomplish while dressed like garbage, but what do I know...


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 4, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Funny thing about these troons is that they want to be a woman oh so badly, but don't want to put the effort that comes with being naturally one.



Another funny thing is that gay men manage to look passable and even if they are visibly male - they put much more effort into their appearance. The straight/bi guys on the other hand almost always look like shit or don't change anything. I mean it's good because people don't get fooled by these guys (no surprise dick during a date) - but the difference is astounding.

I guess it's a mix between lazyness and just claimg to be twanz for oppression points.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jan 4, 2017)

Venus said:


> Tfw Chris passes as a woman better.



Now that's actually kind of scary.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 4, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> This motherfucka needs Jesus.





NumberingYourState said:


> This fucker eating poop?
> 
> They need some m i l k





Positron said:


> Jesus doesn't need a violent, gender-confused corpophiliac.


It's a meme, ya spastics.


----------



## Krieger (Jan 4, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> :v
> 
> Wow Brad, way to bury the lead on this one.
> 
> ...



Did she just call that hairy potato a pretty lady? You've need to drink until declared legally dead for any of that to be an honest description.


----------



## Picklechu (Jan 4, 2017)

This guy is the poster child for troons. Literally _every_ stereotype. 



yawning sneasel said:


> Since middle square is usually a freebie, shouldn't autism be in the middle?


That or stubble.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 4, 2017)

Krieger said:


> Did she just call that hairy potato a pretty lady? You've need to drink until declared legally dead for any of that to be an honest description.


. . .well, she kinda _is_ already dead, so. . .


----------



## Dual Rectifier (Jan 4, 2017)

Krieger said:


> Did she just call that hairy potato a pretty lady? You've need to drink until declared legally dead for any of that to be an honest description.



People in tranny communities often try to affirm someone's gender through compliments lie through their fucking teeth.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh, shit, this dude is like 30 minutes out from me. The area he lives in is kind of a shithole.
Edit: Just Google mapped that shit. Tfw you used to buy weed from a guy on the same street as a psychotic man-troon-thing.


----------



## Dual Rectifier (Jan 4, 2017)

I wonder how much he'd squeak if he knew a Kiwi lived that close.


----------



## drain (Jan 4, 2017)

Krieger said:


> Did she just call that hairy potato a pretty lady? You've need to drink until declared legally dead for any of that to be an honest description.



It sounded pretty ironic and for the uninitiated, they might think that she was joking at Katja expense.
But we know better and she was being 101% serious with the Pretty Lady thing.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jan 4, 2017)

Dual Rectifier said:


> I wonder how much he'd squeak if he knew a Kiwi lived that close.


Not that close. It's sort of a shit neighborhood. Usually, living in the city here means you're either poor, black, or a hipster. Most people with real jobs live in the counties surrounding the actual city proper. He's near Tower Grove South, so whatever he does for a living, it doesn't bring in much.
I live in the counties with the nice clean streets and the lack of homeless people pissing on your stoop.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 4, 2017)

Bradley Mosbacher? More like Bradley MOOBS-bacher!


----------



## cwcproquo (Jan 4, 2017)

Manapan said:


> Blog: http://ariannes-diary.blogspot.com/



His Blogspot profile also links him to two other blogs. One looks like it was for class assignments and contains a sample of his art (it's terrible). The other one was a blog for oldschool-gamer.com, a domain currently owned by a Polish gaming site. Archives of the site from 2011 show it used to be the front page for a forum called Gamer Theory Media he had (has?) a hand in running as site admin, complete with e-begging requests for users to replace his Wii in 2010. Gamer Theory Media was relocated to gamertheory.com and still has a mostly deserted forum in place where Brad posts as Katja Kress.

Fat neckbeard, failed video game journalist, troon.


----------



## kirakira (Jan 4, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> Did he ever call himself a nice guy or complain about rejection online?


Always complained about rejection. Oscillated between nice guy behavior and whining about how angry and miserable he was and how he'd magically be better if he had a pity boygirlfriend.


----------



## drain (Jan 4, 2017)

When I think the human race couldn't be more r.etarded, the Nice Guys Troon Edition arises.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jan 4, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> When I think the human race couldn't be more r.etarded, the Nice Guys Troon Edition arises.



I've felt that this was an inevitability for a while now. I feel like there'd always be a group willing to go trans in order to attract the ladyfolk, and now we have concrete evidence of it. I hereby dub it Drain's law: the probability that a troon community will include a Nice Guy approaches 1 the more people join said community.


----------



## captn_kettle (Jan 4, 2017)

This whole ratking ugly fuckers remind me of this song:






edit: Replace queer with troon


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Jan 4, 2017)

There's something pretty damn funny about a bunch of ladies discussing facial shaving techniques.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 4, 2017)

desertfoxgoggles said:


> There's something pretty damn funny about a bunch of ladies discussing facial shaving techniques.



Today's modern woman has thick stubble and a scrotum.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jan 4, 2017)

Tubular Monkey said:


> Today's modern woman has thick stubble and a scrotum.



Please remove these mind images immediately.


----------



## MG 620 (Jan 4, 2017)

Gretagate is a gift that keeps giving.


----------



## Southern Belle (Jan 5, 2017)

here's an archive year by year of the open diary blog, for completion's sake.
2012 - http://archive.md/wQFvy
2014 - http://archive.md/PCzH2
2015 - http://archive.md/TuuGs

and since it was mentioned but not actually posted:
Blogger Profile / archive


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 5, 2017)

My god this is shaping up to be one of my favorite threads already


----------



## Anustart (Jan 5, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> But we know better and she was being 101% serious with the Pretty Lady thing.



She probably wasn't. I think she knew full well how wrong her compliment was and gave it anyway because 1) it makes her look kind and charitable to other people who read it, and 2) she wants others to say that same thing about her.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if she thought she was just graciously humoring a person who is less fortunate than her by virtue of being _totally not passing in the slightest, the poor bastard, unlike me!_


----------



## multiverse (Jan 5, 2017)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Gretagate is a *grift* that keeps giving.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 5, 2017)

Interesting. This dude got banned from neogaf. tbh I don't know what that is but I know its like some gamergate shit.












lol he posted his contact info on overclockers


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok so I'm willing to call Chris and ADF 'she' in deference to the fact that they at least manage to make a token effort to appear feminine. For all we laugh at them, they at least wear womens ( or at least ambiguous) clothing. But this dude? It's a dude. Seen from 200 yards away you can just about mistake Chris for an elderly woman. From 200 yards away ADF has a vague air of 'bull dyke'. you could be CONTINENTS away from Katja and still see that stubble.


----------



## selere (Jan 5, 2017)

Did I miss something? Did another cow commit sudoku?


----------



## randomfarmer (Jan 5, 2017)

Is "KF killed my friend" the new "I do so have a girlfriend, she lives in Canada, you won't know her"?


----------



## drain (Jan 5, 2017)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Ok so I'm willing to call Chris and ADF 'she' in deference to the fact that they at least manage to make a token effort to appear feminine. For all we laugh at them, they at least wear womens ( or at least ambiguous) clothing. But this dude? It's a dude. Seen from 200 yards away you can just about mistake Chris for an elderly woman. From 200 yards away ADF has a vague air of 'bull dyke'. you could be CONTINENTS away from Katja and still see that stubble.



Tbh, I refuse to call Chris and ADF a she, because lets be honest, they look exactly like the ugly men they are. Putting on women's clothes won't magically turn you into one and give you the right to be called a she.
Its the same thing if a voluptuous long haired lady with a clearly feminine face put on some baggy clothes and said "ok from now on im a he, look how manly im"


----------



## Splendid (Jan 5, 2017)

The is group keeps threatening us, but they never actually do anything.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jan 5, 2017)

This just gets worse and worse. It wouldn't surprise me if he claimed to be trans as a form of oppressionshielding from his own abusive past. Because he's the victim really. The structural oppression and transmisogyny made him do it.


----------



## Wallace (Jan 5, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 170181
> lmao no it isnt.



Ever notice how there are so few attractive people in the rat king/SJ cult? I would bet money that isn't a coincidence.


----------



## BoopPoop (Jan 5, 2017)

Jesus, if you're going to transition, at least put some fucking effort in to look decent.

These pics make me want to bleach my eyes.



Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> The is group keeps threatening us, but they never actually do anything.



They are just a bunch of whiney troons who can't do nothing. Pics related


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 5, 2017)

Why don't they drive a stake through the false flagging firealarm?


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Jan 5, 2017)

some pics from http://azurenightmare.imgur.com/all

https://archive.md/CKq2O/d6e001802a6c52418380eb44561cf6f207788a70.jpg 

walmart associate (oct 29 2016)

 https://archive.md/VO4jE/f531e6c5fdb6fa2e2c69db80bf9583c1c1c2c552/scr.png 



Spoiler: Islamic content



https://archive.md/YW3lJ/9fa5f2dc03e20c0c3fed113ea6d9494dd1db84cd.jpg 
https://archive.md/B8Dmf/8efb5ba283736742726a9bfff6b186e43c6a11c3.jpg





Spoiler: Before and after



or after and before

https://archive.md/OdIar/63e4b8efbf642dca6870c82253448f2e5808bc29.jpg



that time she was permanently banned from NeoGAF

https://archive.md/ndecW/1ada683e80aecaaa1529c743e2c17ee15568069c.jpg


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 5, 2017)

An MRA shitposter banned from NeoFAG for being problematic.

And now he's this.

What went wrong?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 5, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> An MRA shitposter banned from NeoFAG for being problematic.
> 
> And now he's this.
> 
> What went wrong?



It all went down the shitter when his fathers sperm fertilizied his mothers egg (Trigger warning twanzphobic sexual dimorphisn)


----------



## bacterium (Jan 5, 2017)

selere said:


> Did I miss something? Did another cow commit sudoku?



No, they are talking about Liz Waite


----------



## chocolatesaltyballs (Jan 5, 2017)

That is one of the ugliest motherfuckers I have ever seen. He's boned no matter what sex he presents as. Just... _Madre de Dios._


----------



## drain (Jan 5, 2017)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> some pics from http://azurenightmare.imgur.com/all
> 
> https://archive.md/CKq2O/d6e001802a6c52418380eb44561cf6f207788a70.jpg
> 
> ...



The pic of him with the purple shirt is exactly what I'm talking about. Ugly shoulder lenght hair, man face, zero effort.
Dude put some girly shirt and thinks he is 100% passable. If we cut and past his head onto another troon body, nobody would tell the difference.
Also, those "boobs" pics are horrible, jesus.




AnOminous said:


> An MRA shitposter banned from NeoFAG for being problematic.
> 
> And now he's this.
> 
> What went wrong?



Autism. Mental illness is what went wrong.


----------



## Axiom (Jan 5, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> What went wrong?



I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest it all started the night Mr Mosbacher looked over at Mrs Mosbacher and went, 'You wanna fool around tonight, honey?'


----------



## unclestryker (Jan 5, 2017)

I had to some digging, but I manage to dig up Brad's neogaf activity and some other odds and ends.

Brad on KYM.
http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1149873-neogaf
http://archive.md/XzTNA



Spoiler: brad's neogaf history



Brad's Neogaf threads.
*FFXIV x PSO2 Collaboration Event Announced (2016)*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=198785437
http://archive.md/hdScb

*Bear Breaks Into Garage, Eats 20Lbs of Dog Food, and Falls Asleep in Back Yard.*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=172531315
http://archive.md/BMnlH

*GAF, I need instant ramen recommendations*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=168787488
http://archive.md/Viduw

*Georgia Law Maker Proposes Ban On Genetic Hybrid Humans*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=991133
http://archive.md/05ddB  page 1
http://archive.md/Wi617 page 2

*I just ordered my first Amiibo...*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=983666
http://archive.md/rTGrh Page 1
http://archive.md/D6Tvf Page 2

*Man Dancing Naked on Highway (Obviously NSFW)*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=115095694
http://archive.md/VxpCG

*Decision Time: What phone do I upgrade to?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=216106800
http://archive.md/qGqB0 page 1
http://archive.md/q7DtZ  page 2

*Florida Man Seen Walking Through Town With Cup of Cranberry Vodka*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=173587263
http://archive.md/I9BJ8

*Unholy Racoon/Alligator Alliance May Be The End of Civilization*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=167907214
http://archive.md/DkQxX

*Tatsuya Fujiwara To Portray Shishio Makoto in Two Rurouni Kenshin Films*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=67852231
http://archive.md/5NqU2

*More Protests in South St. Louis Last Night*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=141300442
http://archive.md/xj4BX

*Man Arrested For DUI While Driving Motorized Wheelchair*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=181771470
http://archive.md/ZMEY2

*FAA and DoD Greenlight Private Commercial Moon Mission*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=212410962
http://archive.md/ATgv1

*G/A/F: "Squirrel" Allegedly Threatens to Blow Up IRS Building*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=162612880
http://archive.md/W5SOW

*Meet the Progenitor of a Zombie Apocalypse*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=165646601
http://archive.md/8y9Wz

*Rally Squirrel Reappears 4 Years Later in Cards vs Phillies*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=169224652
http://archive.md/Xw5GV

*NOPE^10: Fire Ants Forming Floating Islands in Flooded Areas*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=180833806
http://archive.md/7XHNR

*Man Sets Up Fake Jobe Interviews; Steals Participants' Urine*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=181917867
http://archive.md/mHrLc

*Burgalar Caught Red Handed While in Food Coma*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=173749131
http://archive.md/jgJEL

*Woman Breaks Flying Turtle's Fall With Windshield*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=203946871
http://archive.md/cnxYN

*Victorians took pictures with their dead relatives*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=510890&page=2
http://archive.md/J3rpl

*Man Puts Police Chase On Hold To Drink Stolen Caprisun*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=172937954
http://archive.md/azbyF

*Unethical Dentist Yanks Healthy Children's Teeth For Medicaid Profits*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1050603
http://archive.md/KC74X page 1
http://archive.md/fMuB8 page 2
*
Man Discovers His Amputated Leg Was Thrown Away by Hospital*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=162490681
http://archive.md/ecYMj

Neogaf threads that brad didn't start but is a part of:

*Yoko Kanno is the best anime composer*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=92614228
http://archive.md/vawyF

*Majora's Mask 3D |OT| Remakes are a Nice Thing to Have… Heh, heh*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=151956455
http://archive.md/N6F1S page 12

*Republicans running for US Congress using fake pro-Democrat websites to lure voters*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=99890255
http://archive.md/T5GuM page 1

*TIL Zack Snyder is jacked as hell*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=124729142
http://archive.md/wQpba page 3

*"This is every Spider-Man ever teaming up, or fighting each other"*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=105842171
http://archive.md/mpM4e page 6

*Ahmadinejad unveils Iran’s newest fighter jet*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=47271980 page 5
http://archive.md/jTgaR

*Male to Female in 3 years transformation video. Wow. *
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=47775535
http://archive.md/Nf1K0 page 7 (also possible appearance of lizzy waite @Manapan needs to confirm this)

*Can I not use the word "bitch" anymore?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=82442889
http://archive.md/nVqp0 page 5

*Injustice: Doomsday confirmed*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=523392&page=2
http://archive.md/Xx94j

*Actors with ruined faces*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=152149361
http://archive.md/IWTUB page 14

*Destiny - The Taken King |OT| Time to Explain*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=180955640
http://archive.md/6NDmV page 267

*Jennifer Love Hewitt's Head-Turning Dress*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=54699708
http://archive.md/gM2BS page 7
*
I like eggs*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=67652766
http://archive.md/JQ47F page 2

*So there's a serious forum dedicated to enlarging penises *(seriously why is on a gaming forum?!)
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=644763&page=2
http://archive.md/6XSDE page 2

*Nintendo looking at VR*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=194016344
http://archive.md/u7lak page 2

*You have been recruited to become a mech pilot, what do you do?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=171434452
http://archive.md/Fahlt page 1

*Best instant noodles*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1192285&page=2
http://archive.md/eM0ZM page 2

*Van Damme vs Steven Seagal*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=123727637
http://archive.md/VzTVj

*Taco Bell should not instantly give your average person explosive diarrhea*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=172315306
http://archive.md/wx1EF

*Nintendo NX rumored to use Nvidia's Pascal GPU architecture*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=212223606
http://archive.md/eY1JB page 35

*The very best beer you ever had.*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=111414397
http://archive.md/pQQIw

*How does GAF enjoy their steak?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=160294951
http://archive.md/qCx7X

*Bourdain's on the phone. He wants a food tour of your city. Where do you take him?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1228819&page=3
http://archive.md/HkTL9

*Deus Ex: Mankind Divided has gone gold*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1254987
http://archive.md/izY6L

*Amazing Pokemon cosplay*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=74894967
http://archive.md/6mL2N

*1990s Superhero Redesigns*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=655999&page=2
http://archive.md/8m9cK page 2

*Should Rocksteady's next be Batman Beyond?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1070066&page=8
http://archive.md/KBH9I page 8
http://archive.md/YiM6m page 9
*
Transgaf: 'cause boys will be girls (and vice versa)*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=223268083
http://archive.md/KaQPA  page 235
http://archive.md/s23Mv  page 236
http://archive.md/IofSy     page 237
http://archive.md/wKJuc  page 238
http://archive.md/aZj3g    page 239

*Hey Capcom, where is my Mega Man X HD Collection?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=524823&page=2
http://archive.md/mDUO0 page 2


Brad's neogaf anomalys:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=225486779&postcount=11821
http://archive.md/VNF8e

Text: The best I can figure out what happened since I only had contact through text message and phone call is that ontop of their divorce and bankruptcy, alt-right fascist shitlords discovered them and had a field day with them. They didn't stand a chance even with my best efforts so sway them back over to stability and happiness.. I had another transgirl friend go missing on the same day but thankfully she's okay, she accidentally butt dialed another friend who heard her clearly talking in the background. Stay safe, stay smart, and be well friends. We mustn't torment each other more than the world already does.




Ok I am up to page 7 of Brad's neogaf posting history. If you guys like the :autism: from neogaf let me know.


----------



## keksz (Jan 5, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Tbh, I refuse to call Chris and ADF a she, because lets be honest, they look exactly like the ugly men they are.



I agree that people should be called after what they look like. If they look like a man they're a he and a she otherwise. If they can't pass, it should be pointed out to them, not coddled and incentivized.



unclestryker said:


> If you guys like the :autism: from neogaf let me know.



Share anything that's lol-worthy that you find.


----------



## unclestryker (Jan 5, 2017)

keksz said:


> Share anything that's lol-worthy that you find.



Right now I am just archiving, I have yet to go through posts. I got through seven of twenty two pages of links.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 5, 2017)

unclestryker said:


> Ok I am up to page 7 of Brad's neogaf posting history. If you guys like the :autism: from neogaf let me know.



Yes, please.  I was too lazy to do this and it has rich potential and on top of that, is likely to disappear.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 5, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Yes, please.  I was too lazy to do this and it has rich potential and on top of that, is likely to disappear.



Any word on if he knows this thread exists?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 5, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Any word on if he knows this thread exists?



Let's let that word be his personal appearance on the thread, if it occurs at all.


----------



## unclestryker (Jan 6, 2017)

Alright guys it took a long time but I got the second half of Brad's neogaf posting history.

@Manapan you need to see this.


Spoiler: Don't click on this unless your ready.



http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=225339169&postcount=11815
http://archive.md/hNHyU










Spoiler: Second half of Brad's neogaf history



Brad's neogaf threads part two:

*Man Shoots Own Penis Off; Blames Imaginary Black Man*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1118000
http://archive.md/24i9q

*Man Attempts To Carjack Undercover Cop*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1090302
http://archive.md/H0IDS

*So I have Eczema. Needing Shampoo and Soap recommendations*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1074704
http://archive.md/t7CXp

*Allied forces show ISIS what's up*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=135870772
http://archive.md/9HBBw page 1
http://archive.md/9HBBw page 2

*Another Nightclub Shooting In Florida*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1252230
http://archive.md/GkP1n

*Man Arrested For Burglarizing Home; Claims He Was Invited In For Gatorade*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1110725
http://archive.md/3z7kZ

*"Policing For Profit" Now Banned In New Mexico*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1027189
http://archive.md/UDm6J

*Man Without Arms or Legs On The Run From Police; Is Wanted For Murder*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1140176
http://archive.md/b0mhY

*Three Struck by Lightning at Florida Nude Beach*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1085209
http://archive.md/tGNm6

*Florida Democrat Calls Texas " A crazy State"*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=987281
http://archive.md/oaLfh

*Gay Marriage Ban Ruled Unconstitutional in Missouri*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=927130
http://archive.md/YeHLz

*Man In Bear Costume Harasses Bears*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1095981
http://archive.md/4bWLn

*Missouri Man Runs Over Woman With Truck*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=945427
http://archive.md/ejPNX

*Abused Clothes Dryer Gets Its Revenge on Florida Man*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1085675
http://archive.md/Uk1j3

*Erick Erickson Ties Charleston Church Shooting to Caitlyn Jenner*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1067272
http://archive.md/0JtbQ

*Hospital Shooting Rampage Ends In Suicide*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=747076
http://archive.md/84Lho

*APD cracks down on snow artists drawing penises on cars (NSFW?)*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=768362
http://archive.md/ccKjt
*
Amorous Man Tries To Suck Lips With Bird; Loses His In The Process.*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1176530
http://archive.md/hp3mW

*TX Lt. Gov Pressures Police To Release Relative From Jail*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=658573
http://archive.md/oIGrN

*Man Receives Permit To Sell Alchohol At His Shooting Range*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1099493
http://archive.md/1UB0a

*Donna Douglas has died*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=964822
http://archive.md/Qg5BO

*Man Caught Vandializing Police Cars; Spray Painted His Name Onto Them*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1093209
http://archive.md/ZE2H3

*Man Sets Fire to Gas Pump While Trying to Kill Spider*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1117472
http://archive.md/3wXGt

*Princeton Researchers Freeze Light Itself*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=896255
http://archive.md/GITeQ

*Pinky and The Brain Recite Pulp Fiction (SF Sketchfest)*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1208768
http://archive.md/L4F5W

*Dominatrix Cleans Out Man's Bank Account To The Tune Of $500K; Claims His House*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1091079
http://archive.md/hXYzs

*Police Catch Criminal Trying To Chew Off Own Fingerprints*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1088619
http://archive.md/BMxMD

*Florida Man Stands In Front of Cars In McDonalds Drive Thru And Masturbates*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1084742
http://archive.md/GPBzn

*Man Mocks Alligators and Jumps into Lake at Night Against Warnings*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1075325
http://archive.md/bGe2c

*Man Blames Dog For Drunk Driving And Police Chase*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1123402
http://archive.md/HzxvI

*Brownie Batter Oreos*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1097103
http://archive.md/ocbaw

*Pine Lawn Jailers Fake Inmate's Suicide; He Still Somehow Survives*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1112144
http://archive.md/r358W

*Man Growing Ear On Arm; Plans To Connect It To The Internet*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1096131
http://archive.md/YPOmq

*Batman vs Superman: World's Finest Three-Year Wait*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=674589&page=17
http://archive.md/dShn7

*Church Serves New Member With Collection Notice; Claims She Owes $1,000*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1080209
http://archive.md/FicKv


Threads that brad didn't start, but is a part of:
*Games Opponent Leland Yee Indicted on Federal Trafficking And Corruption Charges*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=791507
http://archive.md/2lrAt

*Man Passes Out in KFC Drive Thru After Huffing Canned Air*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1109831
http://archive.md/jkKPV
Neogaf threads that brad didn't start, but is a part of, part two:

*Is Pokemon X and Y 60fps?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=86435164
http://archive.md/LB1yT page two

*If the Don Mattrick rumor is true then who do you think should replace him?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=67865266
http://archive.md/92rGP

*Manga News/Discussion |OTZ| Reading Shounen Garbage < Watching Moe Garbage*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=69801071
http://archive.md/evtf6 page 226
http://archive.md/ltXlm page 227
http://archive.md/uKQzd page 289

*"Don't ever buy a black suit?"*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=94228201
http://archive.md/yM0Om page seven

*Google acquires Boston Dynamics, the robot builder.*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=93661079
http://archive.md/c1Bnq  page four

*WiiU "Latte" GPU Die Photo - GPU Feature Set And Power Analysis*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=47605467
http://archive.md/UGT2V page forty four

*Dr. Doom versus Magneto. Who wins?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=121730332
http://archive.md/M5xTI page two

*3D printing at Staples with amazing detail*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=47852919
http://archive.md/akPdk page four

*Lupita Nyong'o Named People Magazine's Most Beautiful Person*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=109221882
http://archive.md/mx2hi page 8

*Nation’s Top Pizza? Not in NYC, Chicago (TripAdvisor)*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=75291967
http://archive.md/oUjTW page 4

*Is This Girl "Too Chunky" to be a Cheerleader?*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=546764&page=9
http://archive.md/Whuf8 page 9

*Capcom share holders do not approve stock take over defense*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=838853
http://archive.md/zUCGu page 1

*Despite R18+ Rating: Saints Row IV Banned in Australia*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=603086&page=7
http://archive.md/0Hkq4 page 7

*ToQGAF 2014 | Hanamichi! The Next Stop Is Imagination's Stage!*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=762602&page=22
http://archive.md/TYLjv page 22

*Wii U Audio Problems*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=629336
http://archive.md/FEsK3

*Vamola! TokuGAF 2013 | 20 Years of Teenagers with Attitude*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=511310&page=13
http://archive.md/HgOrm

*gerbil feels betrayed*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1229268
http://archive.md/u1PUi

*Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS - Club Nintendo Platinum Demo Sharing Thread*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=893759&page=103
http://archive.md/KOeSk

*Gaming press invited to Rocksteady Studios (embargo to be lifted over a month)*
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=764435
http://archive.md/MAPPm


Spoiler



@Manapan you need to see this.


Spoiler: Don't click on this unless your ready.



http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=225339169&postcount=11815
http://archive.md/hNHyU


----------



## MG 620 (Jan 6, 2017)

That's a shitty thing to broadcast on the very same day (it's not like he's family), and he mentions the name as well. Very poor taste.

- Me, me, ME,  poor me, such a dear friend of MINE.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 6, 2017)

Just like the herpes blisters



> Spoiler: It burns


The modern woman is concerned with having it all, which includes shaving their hairy moobs.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 5, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tommy...erg-whistleblower.18925/page-362#post-2103127
Cow crossover.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Oct 9, 2017)

Saw a post on Portland Queer Housing facebook group and thought , I bet that guy's a cow. Lo and behold...he is. Also, his facebook is funny as fuck. Looks like he's lost weight.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 9, 2017)

I hope he's not in any way threatening his hosts.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 11, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> I hope he's not in any way threatening his hosts.



Of course he is


----------



## Manapan (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh. Oh please, let Spudders take her in to prevent another trans girl's houselessness. They can bond over their shared illusion I'm a murderer. I would loooooove to see that shitstorm.


----------

